# What am I?



## Hoser98 (Dec 31, 2003)




----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Thats a Purple Spilo
Nice Spilo man


----------



## Hoser98 (Dec 31, 2003)

Thanks. I got him for free too! He's only got one eye, but hey, that gives him character.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

i was looking at the pic and was saying where the f*ck is the eye at lol
Nice pick up


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Pics are pretty blury, but it looks like a spilo :nod:


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Still i a lil blurry but i still say purple Spilo







Great pick up too. Cant go wrong with a free P


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

try to get a better pic he looks like he has some good color and could be POTM :nod:


----------



## Hoser98 (Dec 31, 2003)

Here's a little better pic of him.


----------



## adamc07 (Oct 23, 2003)

That's a very nice purple spilo. Usually one eyed fish are more aggressive, good pick up


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

sweet looking purple


----------

